# Beta on Browns?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The Nathrop and Parkdale gages aren't online yet (seasonal operation only) but here's your beta:

ARKANSAS RIVER NEAR WELLSVILLE (ARKWELCO)

Looks like it's nearly 800 cfs at Wellsville, downstream of Salida, right now (3/19/19). Not bad for March and makes me think they're drawing down Twin Lakes before the big runoff. I'd expect Brown's is about 750 and Parkdale may even be around 850. Get out the dry suit, neoprene gloves and go have fun!

-AH


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

As Andy has said, it’s good to go. There is no ice in browns canyon.

Pine creek through number 3 are good to go also, with ice on the sides. 4-miners is ice free and super fun. Milk run is clear and everything below salida is good to go also.

600 at numbers

750 at browns

800 in the royal gorge.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Ran numbers on Sunday and it was good to go and fun to be on the water


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Rise!!!

Just got my State Parks pass in the mail the other day, super stoked on the season you guys!!!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Hang on to your oars and be safe out there everyone, She goin’ BIG this year boys!


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

Ran it R-3 in my 12' NRS raft this past Saturday. Beautiful day for it! Only saw one IK all day, otherwise had the river to ourselves. Planning on Saturday and Sunday this coming weekend. Drop a DM if you want to join us.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I’ll be down in the Canon City area for the next week or so, doin some work on my parents house, for them, and will probably have at least some amount of time to get on the river. If anyone is lookin for somebody to boat with, specially the lower Ark, hit me up! I used to guide full time in the Gorge, and would be in my 11’ Cat.

Ran Browns yesterday, awesome to be back on that river this season, and got to boat with a couple other Buzzards to.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

How long did it take to run browns?


Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

About three hours from fishermen’s to Heckla, as far as actual time on the water, I think. 
The section from fishermen’s to canyon doors was pretty long and slow, but still glad I ran it. A couple of nice ice shelves on the right bank, down by Elephant, with little rivers of ice melt flowing Across the top. Almost to warm for a dry suite when we put on at like 1:30, but was glad to have it in the canyon. Still jumped in and went for a swim on purpose. Love that river, always feels like coming back home.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

mattman 
it was great to boat with you, fishingraft, and your friends from AVA. I am still cracking up over the "dog jaw" joke 

Rich


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

John_in_Loveland said:


> How long did it take to run browns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app





We were about 3.5hrs from Ruby to Stone Bridge R3 with a couple smoke breaks. Running it this weekend too, drop me a DM if your interested.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Any body looking to do Browns this weekend? We're heading down from Fort Collins tomorrow morning and its always nice to paddle with new folks (and shuttle buddies).
shoot me a holler text/call
2o3-9!2-774nein


----------

